
More High School Grads Decide College Isn’t Worth It - ryan_j_naughton
http://fivethirtyeight.com/features/more-high-school-grads-decide-college-isnt-worth-it/
======
fsk
The cost of university is "(tuition) + (missed income while in university) -
(amount university helps your career prospects vs. 4 extra years of work
experience)".

Tuition is skyrocketing, which is the biggest incentive to skip university.

Also, the information is out there. You can learn with books and from the
Internet, which wasn't available as much 20 years ago.

It might be a rational choice to skip University and instead use the tuition
money to bootstrap a business. However, the TOP universities are probably
still worth it, because people will hire and invest in you based solely on
where you went to school. Lazy people use the university admissions process as
a way to avoid having to think about evaluating you themselves.

------
jonwachob91
Could spell opportunities for more QUALITY coding bootcamps.

